# Styrofoam components?



## donnyjay (Jan 12, 2010)

The bookcase/entertainment center I saw had a lot of extra gingerbread stuff. What is it, styrofoam? Who sells it?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Could you elaborate more on what you're describing as gingerbread? I'm very curious as to what you saw that lead you to believe styrofoam might have been used on an e-center. Better yet, post a pic or a link to what you saw...and welcome to the site.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

the "styrofoam" is more than likely a expanded polystyrene type trim. For painted items it's cheaper than wood. It's actually a molded or extruded product.


----------

